# Spacers and WCS Stem



## purdyd

I have a bright new shiny WCS carbon stem that i just mounted on a new frameset.

Maybe it is just because i have white spacers and i notice it more but the thin outside diameter of the stem doesn't match up well with the carbon spacers

Do the ritchey spacers match up better on the outside?

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodlist.php?k=98569

Anyone?

David


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I wouldn't say it's a perfect transition but it's pretty close, whereas I've noticed some other non-Ritchey spacers being more off.


----------



## purdyd

Thanks for the info!

David


----------



## loudog

same problem. ritchey should make spacers that have the same outside to outside diameter of its stems. given how sexy the 260 stem is, it should have equally sexy spacers...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It'd be doable if we had only one type of stem with one finish. However, one spacer might line up perfectly with a BB Black WCS stem but not with a Wet Black WCS stem or a Carbon Matrix Pro Stem. Get a Ritchey spacer and it'll most likely come closer than a random guess from another brand.


----------



## Dalbers

Moots ti spacer fits my Carbon Matrix Pro nicely. The smoke grey color matches my Ultegra grop, makes for a good look.


----------

